# Fleetwood Boozers



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

What was your favourite haunt ?
Any stories to tell ?

The "JR" on the pier (Tom Ferris - landlord)
He turned a "blind-eye" to us 16 year old's popping-in for one !

Cheers
Lamby(Jester)(Hippy)(Pint)(Pint)(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The "Mount" was my favourite.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Too numerous to mention or even recall!! Jolly Roger, N. Euston.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> The "Mount" was my favourite.


Sparkie you could "chew" the Boddies in that place it was that thick !

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Sure was........... 

The best pint in town in those days...............


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

David Wilcockson said:


> Too numerous to mention or even recall!! Jolly Roger, N. Euston.
> Cheers,
> David


you mean Jolly Sailor.......closed a while ago........up for sale or lease.
fleetwood arms now a dentist's.
Victoria on Dock street now being turned into flats.
Ship also being turned into flats, and Dedduns on Lord street up for sale...........in fact not many left.(Hippy)(Hippy)

Sorry.....yes.....Jolly Roger forgot about that one attached to the pier.......closed long ago, but also burnt down when the pier was mysteriously destroyed by fire when the owner couldn't get planning permission to build an eyesore of a hotel on the site?????


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

nhp651 said:


> you mean Jolly Sailor.......closed a while ago........up for sale or lease.
> fleetwood arms now a dentist's.
> Victoria on Dock street now being turned into flats.
> Ship also being turned into flats, and Dedduns on Lord street up for sale...........in fact not many left.(Hippy)(Hippy)
> ...


Can anyone remember the name of the boozer "nestled" by the sea wall at Cleveleys - it was at the back of Rossall School and Brian Rossi the entertainer use to perform there ? It wasn't a bad place for "crumpet" if my memory serves me right ?(Thumb)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> Sure was...........
> 
> The best pint in town in those days...............


Sparkie....... come to think of it - that back bar was as "rough as a
Bear's a..e" ! Didn't they throw sawdust down on the floor in there ?
(LOL)


----------



## lesfish (Sep 11, 2009)

The year is 1958 , pre sea course at the nautical college ,Dock Street Fleetwood. Time table :- 09.00 - 12.00 studies. 
12.00 - 13.30 snooker clue for life's studies 
13.00 - 14.00 Strawberry Gardens
14.00 - Bollocking by Capt Carruthers
Happy days


----------



## jbo (Jul 30, 2008)

Durban.
Knocked down 20 yrs ago, now a black of flats!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Strawberry Gardens and the chip shop at the end of Carr Road.........


----------



## gordon bryson (Aug 15, 2011)

Steven Lamb said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the boozer "nestled" by the sea wall at Cleveleys - it was at the back of Rossall School and Brian Rossi the entertainer use to perform there ? It wasn't a bad place for "crumpet" if my memory serves me right ?(Thumb)


Yep - that was the Durban alright, infact wasn't it called the Durban Hotel? your mate George Gadd lived just a few doors away. 
Cleveleys also had the Queens on the sea front -used to get packed at weekends, you could put your money in the juke box and you wouldn't hear your record for about an hour, such was the queue.


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Steamer was much frequented by the hard working chaps from the Pandoro Ro Ros.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Steven Lamb said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the boozer "nestled" by the sea wall at Cleveleys - it was at the back of Rossall School and Brian Rossi the entertainer use to perform there ? It wasn't a bad place for "crumpet" if my memory serves me right ?(Thumb)


think that could have either been the "Durban" now a block of flats......or the "Showboat" and you have it........a block of flats.

There is another one forget what it was called ( possibly the Queens).......but still there although closed and boarded up and now called (i think) The View..very original.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Steven Lamb said:


> Sparkie....... come to think of it - that back bar was as "rough as a
> Bear's a..e" ! Didn't they throw sawdust down on the floor in there ?
> (LOL)


yes they did, and although the mount is still open the vaults has been closed for years......a great shame as I used to live in one of the little old coast guard cottages across the road from the vaults doors, and it was 75 steps from my front door to the vaults bar............if I counted more that 75 on the way home, I knew I'd gone the wrong way, lol(LOL)(LOL)(LOL)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

lesfish said:


> The year is 1958 , pre sea course at the nautical college ,Dock Street Fleetwood. Time table :- 09.00 - 12.00 studies.
> 12.00 - 13.30 snooker clue for life's studies
> 13.00 - 14.00 Strawberry Gardens
> 14.00 - Bollocking by Capt Carruthers
> Happy days


"Classic" Les !
(Pint)(Applause)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

gordon bryson said:


> Yep - that was the Durban alright, infact wasn't it called the Durban Hotel? your mate George Gadd lived just a few doors away.
> Cleveleys also had the Queens on the sea front -used to get packed at weekends, you could put your money in the juke box and you wouldn't hear your record for about an hour, such was the queue.


Hello Gordon
Wasn't there a place on Larkholme where some of the Lecturer's use to "skin-off" for a pint & a butty at lunchtimes in hope that some of us wouldn't disturb them ? In my last year (2nd part) got caught out a few times down at the Broadway by the roundabout.
Happy days - rgds Lamby(LOL)(Pint)


----------



## Allan mellor (Sep 4, 2011)

Steven Lamb said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the boozer "nestled" by the sea wall at Cleveleys - it was at the back of Rossall School and Brian Rossi the entertainer use to perform there ? It wasn't a bad place for "crumpet" if my memory serves me right ?(Thumb)


If I recall correctly it was called "The Dolphin" and the Irish entertainer Brian Rossi appeared there, he later went on to live on Larkholme, Fleetwood


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Allan mellor said:


> If I recall correctly it was called "The Dolphin" and the Irish entertainer Brian Rossi appeared there, he later went on to live on Larkholme, Fleetwood


yes, the Dolphin bar was one of the bars in the Durban hotel


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember the Steamer when it was a real 'spit and Sawdust pub. Very few tables and a shelf on the wall to put the beer glasses. this was before it was 'modernised' as a Steamer Saloon. As I recall, the landlord was very small and always got one of the barmaids (a real burly woman) to clear up any trouble. 

The one well remembered from college days was "The Mariners" by the IOM Ferry Terminal. After a lunchtime session there, we were invariably late back for the afternoon! As the lunchtime bell went, the cry went up (normally by John Kynaston - where's he now?) "Toooooo the-e-e-e-e-e Mariners!" Being in uniform, tourists used to think we were off the ship. We had good fun with them.

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned The Prince Arthur, Kings Arms and The Marine.


----------



## Allan mellor (Sep 4, 2011)

jaydeeare said:


> I remember the Steamer when it was a real 'spit and Sawdust pub. Very few tables and a shelf on the wall to put the beer glasses. this was before it was 'modernised' as a Steamer Saloon. As I recall, the landlord was very small and always got one of the barmaids (a real burly woman) to clear up any trouble.
> 
> The one well remembered from college days was "The Mariners" by the IOM Ferry Terminal. After a lunchtime session there, we were invariably late back for the afternoon! As the lunchtime bell went, the cry went up (normally by John Kynaston - where's he now?) "Toooooo the-e-e-e-e-e Mariners!" Being in uniform, tourists used to think we were off the ship. We had good fun with them.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned The Prince Arthur, Kings Arms and The Marine.


I remember the Steamer when it was run by a chap called John Fraser, ex trawler chief engineer, he went on to buy/run the Shard Bridge hotel over wyre as well, nice chap, I heard he passed away a few years ago


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

During my time in Fleetwood circa 74 to 76 I remember the Strawberry Gardens for lunch when we had lectures down the road on the corner of Lord St and ? as there was not enough space at Broadwater. Also remember Vitimin B (Bodds) in the Mount as some friends had digs just round the back.

Niggle


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Remember Rose from Singapore, Niggle??


----------



## lesfish (Sep 11, 2009)

For the more adventurous, some of us on the pre sea course (1958-59)got the ferry to KnottEnd to try the bitter in the Bourne Arms , the uniform got us a drink even if the required age had not been attained !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Wow, a real sailor............

The uniforms were scrapped in '71, which i thought was a backward step........... still do.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

jaydeeare said:


> I remember the Steamer when it was a real 'spit and Sawdust pub. Very few tables and a shelf on the wall to put the beer glasses. this was before it was 'modernised' as a Steamer Saloon. As I recall, the landlord was very small and always got one of the barmaids (a real burly woman) to clear up any trouble.
> 
> The one well remembered from college days was "The Mariners" by the IOM Ferry Terminal. After a lunchtime session there, we were invariably late back for the afternoon! As the lunchtime bell went, the cry went up (normally by John Kynaston - where's he now?) "Toooooo the-e-e-e-e-e Mariners!" Being in uniform, tourists used to think we were off the ship. We had good fun with them.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned The Prince Arthur, Kings Arms and The Marine.


"JD" Whereabouts was the "The Prince Arthur" ? 
From memeory - The Marine on the seafront served decent beer &
decent bar food back in the early 70's.

Rgds
Lamby(Pint)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> Wow, a real sailor............
> 
> The uniforms were scrapped in '71, which i thought was a backward step........... still do.


Uniforms came in very handy on a Friday afternoon - standing on the roundabout outside college "thumbing" a lift home for the weekend.
Females loved them !
I


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Steven Lamb said:


> "JD" Whereabouts was the "The Prince Arthur" ?
> 
> Rgds
> Lamby(Pint)


on the corner of warren street and lord street, known as the "BUG"


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Sparkie 2182,

Yep I remember Rose Dollah!, can't remember her boyfiends name but he had ginger hair and a tash. They lived near the Mount I recall


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Mal Jamieson?


----------



## michaelF (May 27, 2007)

In 1972 whilst up for second mates at FNC , myself and about a dozen or so others on the same course ,most of us lived locally Blackpool ,Cleveleys etc ,decided to beat the sparkys record of walking around Fleetwood and having a beer in each pub , at least a half pint.
This we did , all 17 pubs , as i remember we started at the Jolly Sailor and finished at the Broadway , time taken 2 hours 32.5 minutes.
Happy days.

mike


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you'd do it in half the time now mike.....most have closed down.lol


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

lesfish said:


> The year is 1958 , pre sea course at the nautical college ,Dock Street Fleetwood. Time table :- 09.00 - 12.00 studies.
> 12.00 - 13.30 snooker clue for life's studies
> 13.00 - 14.00 Strawberry Gardens
> 14.00 - Bollocking by Capt Carruthers
> Happy days


Hi Les, I was there in '57, when Cpt Carruthers was seamanship tutor, among other things, at the time Cpt McFarlane was principal, used to send me out to the "hole in the wall" by Woolworths for his 200 woodies, smoked them in about 3days, so probably died by the time you got there, happy times, I was back in Fleetwood about a month ago, changed a little bit, but thats life. Chhers, Glyn.


----------

